# Front Bumper Damage Cost?



## rroosa (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello,

I am considering buying a '00 Frontier, but would like a ballpark figure as to how much it would cost to repair the damage to the bumper. Apparently they ran into a stop sign with it. It looks like the bumper, the cover between the bumper and the grill, and the parking light need replacement. Thanks.


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

check ebay. I had to buy a lot of front end parts for my '00 a few months ago when my daughter hit someone. I got a bumper, valance, grill, radiator, and AC condenser for less than $400 shipped. The bumper was less than $100 shipped.


----------



## rroosa (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Miller,

Did you do all the work yourself? I think I can do that. It doesn't look like the damage goes beyond what is visual, ie. the radiator and inside the engine.

I asked for a rough quote from a collision repair place in town, they quoted me $2 - 2.5K. I think that's ridiculous. The only thing that might need painting is the valance.

I'd post a picture of the damage but it looks like it only allows you to point to a website.

Finally, were the parts you purchased OEM?

Randy


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

I paid a shop to do the work because i needed them to pull out the fender and other stuff. The parts were probably not OEM at those prices! I paid about $750 for the labor (no painting). The shop salvaged the white piece between the bumper and grille. I left the valance black, it doesn't look too bad on my white truck. Its my beater now.

before:









after:











rroosa said:


> Hey Miller,
> 
> Did you do all the work yourself? I think I can do that. It doesn't look like the damage goes beyond what is visual, ie. the radiator and inside the engine.
> 
> ...


----------

